# Leadcore questions



## Bms (Aug 18, 2015)

I've looked continuously on the Internet and cannot find answers to a couple questions. I have a couple penn 209's on 8.5" trolling rods, I want to set these up with leadcore, to troll short behind the boat for Muskie. I've never used leadcore so
1. Can I tie leadcore direct to the reel, or do I HAVE to have some kind of backing?
2. Can the leadcore be in the eyelets while trolling, I've read you can't do that it will wear out.
From what I read you should let all your leadcore out, I'm going to be in a hundred different situations, going from 15-60 ft. So my thinking is put as much leadcore as I can 8-10 colors, with a 15ft leader to tie my lures to.
I understand there's bigger and better equipment, but I want to use this equipment
Thanks for your reply


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

You're only talking 100 yds with a ten color so backing is a must. I feel like you'd be better served with a snap weight to get your depth


----------



## Bms (Aug 18, 2015)

Why is backing a must, is the arbor too small to start out with leadcore, or are you just saying 100yds is not enough line, I only plan on putting 20-60 out, with 60 out and a good fish do you think I'll run out? Will it slip on the arbor? I'll be fishing many different short situations, I know I can just add a snap weight, or other things but what is the reason my idea is not good


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah it'll spool it if it takes any line and you'll have to crank like a madman. I don't know if I would trust core to a musky but I guess it withstands Kings.


----------



## Bms (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, I understand if it makes a run, not planning to start out with much out. What about question 2, I've read that you don't want leadcore in the guides when trolling, is that true, kinda sounds silly but not sure


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

The reason you don't want the leadcore rubbing on eyelets is because the sheathing can get worn over time and cause you to lose the fish of a lifetime. The sheathing is the strength, not the lead itself.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes put some 30 lb mono backing. Put 2 colors to add10 ft to your depth....4 to add 20...50 ft leader works well. Run all your core out past the tip or it WILL break off!


----------



## Bms (Aug 18, 2015)

Cool thanks guys


----------



## wandafish (Jul 11, 2016)

My short set is cover spool with mono then 300yrds 50lb braid then 3 colors of 27lb micro braid uniknot 50ft 30lb floro this will easy fit your 209s u have to let all the lead out


----------



## Walley Gordo (Jan 21, 2005)

What is the best brand of leadcore, I've read a lot about the cover failing. Just looking for some strait answers from the guys who use it the most. thanks


----------



## homebrew87 (Oct 19, 2014)

I got a good deal on a couple spools of suffix 832 leadcore and like it a lot. Goes out smooth and hasn't had any signs of wear after 2 seasons on the big lake.


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

I use Mason, no complaints. I have (8) 2's, (4) 3's, (4) 5's, (2) 7's, and (1) 10 colors cores.


Walley Gordo said:


> What is the best brand of leadcore, I've read a lot about the cover failing. Just looking for some strait answers from the guys who use it the most. thanks


----------



## Walley Gordo (Jan 21, 2005)

UBDSLO1 said:


> I use Mason, no complaints. I have (8) 2's, (4) 3's, (4) 5's, (2) 7's, and (1) 10 colors cores.


Are you using 27lb or 18lb and is it true about 5 to 6 ft of depth for every color at about 2.0 mph? Thanks Gordie


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

I use 27lb. 18lb is more for walleye, etc. Although you can use 27lb for walleye too.
Your depth will vary on a number of factors. Boat speed, underwater current, and lure used. With a full core (10 colors) and optimal conditions, you can get down roughly 45-50'. So that would mean a 5 color, around 20'. 5 colors are great for near shore or when colder water is near the surface. Same with 2's etc.


----------



## fishingmonster (Jan 17, 2011)

When you let out all the colors how much more backing do you let out to get maximum depth? Or how much till you put on a planer board?


----------



## anon02032020 (Oct 2, 2003)

Lead core is a bad program period. 45 pound Cooper is way better to fish. Why anyone uses lead core to put out n reel in twice as much line as Cooper is mind numbing. That's the fact n it amazes me to watch the lead core group defend an outdated program they just can't defend. So if lead core junkies can justify spending twice as much of their time on the water reeling it in or putting it out I gotta hear it. Lmaaofff


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

fishingmonster said:


> When you let out all the colors how much more backing do you let out to get maximum depth? Or how much till you put on a planer board?



When you get to mono put your board on.


----------



## fels340 (Nov 9, 2011)

Another leadcore question. Does 18# and 27# troll at the same depth if all other things are equal (i.e. speed, lure). Is there a heavier strand of lead in the 27# or is the lead the same with just the braid being heavier than the #18?


----------



## anon02032020 (Oct 2, 2003)

Why mess with lead core. Just use 45 pound Cooper.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

Because lead puts a lot of steel in the box.


----------

